# anyone use "pond plants" in paludariums??



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Has anyone used frog bit, water poppies, or snowflakes in their paludariums? They are all "waterlily like" dont require as much nutrients or light. Anyone tried any of them?

Heres some pics:

https://www.pondmegastore.com/shop/product.php?productid=16682&cat=283&page=1

https://www.pondmegastore.com/shop/product.php?productid=16750&cat=283&page=1

https://www.pondmegastore.com/shop/product.php?productid=16297&cat=283&page=1


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I think that the frog bits would work well although I've only used them in aquariums. The snow flakes would require a huge tank with deep water not sure that would do well in a viv. A cool pond (aquarium) plant that I have used is Hydrocoytle verticilatta it has a round Lilly pad leaf that floats atop a thin stem if you plant it in your water feature it will eventually creep out & grow on the substrate. Just my 2cents ....here is a pic of one in my Azureus tank


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Cool! looks kind of like pennywort? ever heard of water poppies being used? I think ill def try the frogbit. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Bokfan1 said:


> Cool! looks kind of like pennywort?


thats because it is.
Hydrocotyle species are commonly referred to as pennywort or dollar weed.

james


----------



## Johno2090 (Aug 31, 2011)

+1 for the "pennywort" very nice plant!

I also use a kind of velvet frogbit that I've never seen before its like the regular but has a nice hairlike fluff on the upper side. Does very well in my viv..too well!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I usually avoid "pond" plants unless they are also grown in low tech fish tanks... otherwise they are usually needy in some way most people can't provide in terrariums (often full sun).

Both Hydrocotyle species and Frogbit are kept by fish people and have been sneaking into terrariums for a bit! I'd also recommend getting them from fellow frog or fish people - they are better adjusted to the lights and growing conditions you want to grow them in, and may have less tag alongs. 

The Nymphoides crista is not a good choice if only for a reason clearly stated already in the description on the page you linked to - it needs around 1-2 feet of water to grow in.

I tend to haunt aquabid.com looking for some of the low light/low tech plants for terrariums


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is the watter lettuce growing in my tank. I should rename it to Leaf Litter Lettuce  There are a couple frogbits plants around them too.
Also, that is an anubias coffeefolia in the upper right for those wondering.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have amazon frog bit in my tank. They exploded with growth and now I gotta trim them.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Frogbit is also great for tadpoles, it provides more food/cover and cleans water faster than the smaller salvinia/duckweed. Definitely recommend giving it a try.


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks for all the replies everyone. 

Grimm do u have the lettuce right in the substrate? I always thought they prefered to float on the water surface...


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Frog bit is a great floater, and parrots feather looks great too. I have lots of both. If you want some you can have it, if you paid shipping, Pm me you want some.

Parrots feather.


----------

